# I just had to bomb you....sorry :-(



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DC# 0307 0020 0005 1033 4910

Really......I just had to.........


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

No replies? This has been up here for 5 hours.....

I'm not above replying to my own posts and creating my own banter.....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Oh no....that Triple F he's bad. Watch out. Watch out. Oh no.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

This one's gonna hurt. :gn I know it is.......heck I sent it!! :gn :gn


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> No replies? This has been up here for 5 hours.....
> 
> I'm not above replying to my own posts and creating my own banter.....


LOL...

uhh.... oh yea.

Go get em!! :mn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Better watch out cause I'm backin black......yeah......watch out......


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Better watch out cause I'm backin black......yeah......watch out......


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

Come fishdawg go get 'em!!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

THIS is why I don't want you having my address...


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ambientboy said:


> THIS is why I don't want you having my address...


news flash ... he does :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Oh no....that Triple F he's bad. Watch out. Watch out. Oh no.


Ditto.  :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Triple F: The Off His Meds Tour!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Triple F: The Off His Meds Tour!


That's a good one!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Somehow this one escaped me, BUT as I have seen pics of the damage you do, maybe they are scared it's headed their way.



fishforfree said:


> No replies? This has been up here for 5 hours.....
> 
> I'm not above replying to my own posts and creating my own banter.....


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Get the tranquilizer gun!!!!!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

HOLY S%#T !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watch out:sl


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

a lot of times... when you see the lunatic walking down the street, talking to him self... and you know hes a few sammiches short of a picnic...



You don't want to say anything at all, avert the gaze... cross the street to the other sidewalk... Smile and nod if absolutely necessary...


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

talk about off the meds!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's talk RH shall we? 

Sorry wrong thread. Why are you sorry?

I know, it's Vin, you're as sick of his crying all the time as I am.

:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Triple F: The Off His Meds Tour!


:r Hey highly intelligent people speak to themselves. Crazy people to but we wont go there.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> :tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:
> 
> Come fishdawg go get 'em!!


You're scarin' me, Bro...http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=confused/confused0018.gif....:ss

It's okay...Everything is gunna be alright...

I'll get the nurse....http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0074.gif....http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=happy/happy0198.gif

Blow 'em to smithereens!!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mercy bump to relieve Scott from bumping this again! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Mercy bump to relieve Scott from bumping this again! :ss


Here's a bump......

The only one who will need mercy is the recipient of this bomb when it lands on Monday.

Now, do I need to reply to this in advance again and continue on with my own self banter or is someone gonna help me out here?

*Honey*....................................where's my pills?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

:chk:chk:chk:chkFishforFree = Post Whore:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chkFishforFree = Post Whore:chk:chk:chk:chk


:tpd:

Yeah his posts are contributing nothing beneficial to this forum!!! I only post when absolutely necessary to contribute something beneficial to the advancement of civilization. :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I vote for self banter :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I vote for self banter :tu


Yeah, you should try it sometime!!
:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yeah his posts are contributing nothing beneficial to this forum!!! I only post when absolutely necessary to contribute something beneficial to the advancement of civilization. :r


Me too! I onl post when it's absolutely convenient.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> I vote for self banter :tu


Is this anything like when you pleasure yourself?? I heard you can go blind from doing that to much. Maybe this is the same thing. I dont know.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Is this anything like when you pleasure yourself?? I heard you can go blind from doing that to much. Maybe this is the same thing. I dont know.


:r Try sitting on your hand for 30 mins until it falls asleep. Then take care of yourself. Feels like someone else is doing it. Plus you wont go blind.:r

**Sorry if that is offensive to anyone.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> This one's gonna hurt. :gn I know it is.......heck I sent it!! :gn :gn


I have a feeling I know who is going to be hurt, but in a good way:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

cf2112 said:


> *I have a feeling I know who is going to be hurt*, but in a good way:ss


Now thats an idea, we guess who we think it is and if we're right Triple F sends us a 5er! What da think?

Al


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Now thats an idea, we guess who we think it is and if we're right Triple F sends us a 5er! What da think?
> 
> Al


Sure..........go ahead. You won't guess though........


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Sure..........go ahead. You won't guess though........


Russ.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

And how about if you're wrong you owe Scott five cigars? :ss



ahc4353 said:


> Now thats an idea, we guess who we think it is and if we're right Triple F sends us a 5er! What da think?
> 
> Al


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Sure..........go ahead. You won't guess though........


Can I guess?:chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> And how about if you're wrong you owe Scott five cigars? :ss


I like the way you think George!! :tu

Sure cf2112 you can guess.....but you'll be wrong cause I know who you are thinkin' ;-)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Russ.


Wrong!! You owe me 5...................according to George.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Wrong!! You owe me 5...................according to George.


I put in my guess before big mouth, I mean George chimed in.

Al


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> I like the way you think George!! :tu
> 
> Sure cf2112 you can guess.....but you'll be wrong cause I know who you are thinkin' ;-)


Damn I thought I might know somethin but as usual I know nothin:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Triple F: The Off His Meds Tour!


The damage is bad enough when he's on them...:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

BOOOOOOYAH!!!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk




fishforfree said:


> Wrong!! You owe me 5...................according to George.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

The town of Saint Clair Shores has unwillngly acknowledged receipt of something........:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

So I came home after working a looooong day and what is waiting on my porch? A bomb!
Not just any bomb.....:chk:chk

A bomb for a fisherman, with a note on my favorite NASCAR paper! :tu

Pixs to follow


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

massphatness said:


> Triple F: The Off His Meds Tour!


:r:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

See Pics Here
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1642660#post1642660


----------

